# MMR vaccine - when after delivery and effect on breastfeeding?



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

HI

Firstly sorry but I'm not sure if this is a pharmacist or midwife question, probably both.

I have low immunity to Rubella and have been advised that I will have the MMR vaccine after the delivery of my baby.  I haven't, however, been told when this will be given.

Is it a 'live' vaccine?

Is there any guidance on when to have it after the birth?

I am also planning on breastfeeding again and wondered if it can be passed through the breastmilk and have any effect on my baby?

Thanks very much
Yxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think it matters when after pregnancy you are vaccinated from a pregnancy point of view, as long as you avoid getting pregnant again for at least 3 months.
In terms of breast feeding then it is advisable to avoid. It is known that rubella virus can be secreted into milk and infect the infant, although in studies blood tests showed it up, but the infants did not have symptoms. It is not known what the effect of measles or mumps is and whether these could infect the infant.

Here is what it says in the data sheet
''Breast-feeding Studies have shown that breast-feeding postpartum women vaccinated with live attenuated rubella vaccines may secrete the virus in breast milk and transmit it to breast-fed infants. In the infants with serological evidence of rubella infection, none had symptomatic disease. It is not known whether measles or mumps vaccine virus is secreted in human milk; therefore, caution should be exercised when M-M-RVAXPRO is administered to a breast-feeding woman.''

So I would advise avoiding it when breast feeding, and after you have had the vaccine, avoid getting pregnant again for at least 3 months.
Yes it is a live vaccine.


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks very much for the info.  I will print it out and keep it in my blue folder for now so that I have some arguement as to why I won't have it.

I managed to breastfeed my DD for a year and plan to at least do the same for this LO.

No chance of getting pregnant unless we go down the FET route again and we have no plans to do that.

Might get checked again after delivery to see how my immunity to it has faired over time.  My letter just said low so I must have some immunity to it if I am somehow exposed to it.

Yxx


----------

